# Early spring bass during a cold front



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, temps are still pretty cold up here ( E. Harbor). It’s a tad windy for my tiny boat up here so I am going to attempt the marina.
In your humble opinions will bass be in the harbor? Furthermore, will they be in the marinas?
Just wondering on your opinions.... I will go attempt anyway. I will probably toss a TRD for starters.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

No takers today... nice chilly E. Breeze. I suppose a bit of sunshine would help


----------



## Fishing Jay24 (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank you for the heads up. I know this was the end of april when you posted but with the weather my fishing days so far have been up and down.


----------



## Fishing Jay24 (Nov 8, 2015)

TRD is always a good start. Nice Rat L Trap or a jig and pig!


----------

